# Metric System



## Alix (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, I just heard on the radio this morning that there are only 3 countries in the entire world that DON'T use the metric system. US, Liberia and Myanmar. How weird is THAT?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 6, 2007)

The US is too stubborn to change.


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2007)

I wasn't advocating change at all. Just thought it was an interesting mix of countries. I also thought it was sort of amazing that there are only 3 countries that don't have metric. I can convert in my head because we have been metric since I was a kid, but living next door to the US we have lots of imperial measurements kicking around. 

Ooooo...yet another random thought. "Imperial" measurement implies there is a king or someone mandating the system doesn't it? LOL. US certainly doesn't have that!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 6, 2007)

I do advocate the change all the time. But the other day I was dealing with this fake Jewels saler and everything was in metric. Here I am I grew up with metric, it is all I knew till I was 30 and I got stumbled, i could not figure out, or rather couldn't see it in my head how big the jewls were going to be. Had to figure out in inches, silly me. But I would still love to have everything in metric. To be completely fair I have to mention that all the pipe threads in Russia were in inches, they never changed. 

BTW, how about Canada, or as my son says Canenada?


----------



## velochic (Jul 6, 2007)

As someone who was born and raised in America, moved to Moscow, Russia in 1992 then to Germany in 2004 (and I honestly don't remember anything being in ANY kind of imperial measurement in Russia), this is something that can be really confusing on some levels, but automatic on others.  For example, temp is never an issue, I have the conversions memorized.  Same with volume measurments and lenghts.  But some of it can be tough.  It'd be nice if the US  would convert.

And the UK should probably start using kilometers instead of miles, too.  UK still uses imperial for some things.

You're right, though, Alex... what an odd assortment of countries still using Imperial.  Hmm.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm am 100% for a conversion to metric.  It would make life so much easier.  

I often switch my scale from ounces to grams when I have to do some calculations on the weight of foods.  That makes it vastly easier to deal with.


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm am 100% for a conversion to metric.  It would make life so much easier.


I am too. I think it is crazy we have not changed over. Metric makes so much more sense.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm am 100% for a conversion to metric. It would make life so much easier.
> 
> I often switch my scale from ounces to grams when I have to do some calculations on the weight of foods. That makes it vastly easier to deal with.


 being in Canada I  have grown up with metric, but I still get ounces better then grams and inches better then centimeters. But I completely agree with the temp thing, imperial temp is so very confusing!


----------



## Alix (Jul 7, 2007)

Whoops! sorry I abandoned you there, had to go back to work. LOL. 

Charlie, in Canada we do everything in metric. BUT...we still have imperial measures visible in some places. We weigh ourselves in pounds for example. And give our height in feet and inches. All my measuring cups have both systems of measurement on them. And many rulers do too. Sewing and cooking often require you to be able to convert easily as they can be either one. I can't think of other examples at the moment, but I am sure there are some.

I just think it is odd that metric is universally accepted by almost the entire world. I had NO idea it was so far flung.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 7, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I often switch my scale from ounces to grams when I have to do some calculations on the weight of foods.  That makes it vastly easier to deal with.


When I make bread I useally weigh everthing in grams.  It seems easier and more accurate for small quantities also.


----------



## Ozgal (Jul 7, 2007)

In Australia we changed over to metric in the early seventies.  It was pretty painless for me because I was only a child.  My older sisters were envious of me because I didn't have to learn measures such as chains, furlongs, fathoms, bushells, stones, acres etc. 

In general, pound measures are not used much even by the elderly for personal weight but heights measured in feet and inches have been the most resistant to change (I think of my height as 5' 5").  Metric measures for distances and speeds are firmly entrenced.  

My recollection is that the conversion happened, completely,  wholeheartedly, and within a short space of time.  There was none of the silly nonsense I saw passing for metric in the UK such as cartons containing 586 ml of milk. (Hopefully that has changed)

There are still some dual measuring devices available such as measuring cups and some tape measures because people still access old (and overseas) recipes and sewing patterns.  

I really don't understand why the US is so resistant.  US scientists and traders have to use metric.  Why shouldn't the rest of the country have the benefits of decimal calculations?


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 7, 2007)

politicians are deathly afraid of not being elected beacuse angry housewives are against them and their metric cause.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 7, 2007)

Ozgal said:
			
		

> I really don't understand why the US is so resistant.  US scientists and traders have to use metric.  Why shouldn't the rest of the country have the benefits of decimal calculations?


To the best of my knowledge, I have never been deprived of metric calculations.


			
				Robo410 said:
			
		

> politicians are deathly afraid of not being elected beacuse angry housewives are against them and their metric cause.


 I try to follow these things but this political metric cause you speak of has so far, escped my notice.  There certainly are issues "politicians are deathly afraid of" but quarts vrs. liters isn't one of them.


----------



## Ozgal (Jul 7, 2007)

What a wonderful thought that housewives somewhere in the world have such clout.  I suppose I should expect this from a country that provides the very best and the very worst of freedoms (e.g. thoughts and creativity vs guns and greedy televangelists)


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't think it's the housewives that are preventing the implementation of the metric system in the US.  Sadly, I don't think they have that kind of governmental influence.

I think it may be a combination of business pressures to avoid the conversion costs and there may be a jingoistic attitude against implementing a "foreign" system when there's nothing wrong with the "American" system.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2007)

Conversion has basically taken place...we will always be able to buy measuring cups and spoons in both systems just as we can now.  No one will take our cookbooks or our 5 qt dutch ovens from us.  But seriously, if you buy a 2 qt saucepan from a worldwide manufacturer you get a 1.8 qt saucepan.  That 1 lb can of beans is 15 1/2 oz but drain off the liquid and you get 12 oz net wgt.  Our pound of coffee is 12 oz cause 3 of them equal close to a kilo. etc.. The 4x4 at the lumber yard is what size really??  go measure it.  American manufacturers know they are selling to Mexico and Canada and overseas, just as we are buying from them.  

Delaware had a metric highway a few years back because it was the law if you got federal funds for new construction.  So it was all measured out in Kilometers (Except the Speed Limits for obvious reasons), but the law didn't get renewed in the 90s so all new signs were put up with miles .  

It is not business or science or education, but the American homebody.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 8, 2007)

velochic said:
			
		

> As someone who was born and raised in America, moved to Moscow, Russia in 1992 then to Germany in 2004 (and I honestly don't remember anything being in ANY kind of imperial measurement in Russia), ....


 
Wow, some traveler you.  The only inches used in Russia are the pipe thread, I doubt you hadto deal with pipe repair while there. (Actually, what were you doing there?)


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 8, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Conversion has basically taken place...


I agree.





			
				Robo410 said:
			
		

> That 1 lb can of beans is 15 1/2 oz but drain off the liquid and you get 12 oz net wgt.


Does it say 1 lb anywhere on the can?  Is anyone suprised to find liquid inside? or that the liquid has weight?





			
				Robo410 said:
			
		

> Our pound of coffee is 12 oz cause 3 of them equal close to a kilo.


Huh?





			
				Robo410 said:
			
		

> The 4x4 at the lumber yard is what size really??  go measure it.


Measure the rough sawn piece before trimming and curing and it will be exactly 4x4.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 8, 2007)

Ozgal said:
			
		

> In Australia we changed over to metric in the early seventies. It was pretty painless for me because I was only a child. My older sisters were envious of me because I didn't have to learn measures such as chains, furlongs, fathoms, bushells, stones, acres etc.
> 
> I really don't understand why the US is so resistant. US scientists and traders have to use metric. Why shouldn't the rest of the country have the benefits of decimal calculations?


 
Metric measurements are ok, unless you want to  maintain older non-metric dimensioned equipment.  Additionally I do not believe they are applicable for the measurement of earth time.


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 8, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Conversion has basically taken place...
> 
> I do not see anything in metric in the grocery store..
> I wish, it would be so much easier!
> ...


----------



## Ken (Jul 9, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> in Canada we do everything in metric. .


 
Except we leave the important things alone.....like football field measurements.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 9, 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> Except we leave the important things alone.....like football field measurements.



Mmmm.  Sounds like a plan, Ken.  If it ain't broke, don't break it!


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 9, 2007)

mitmondol said:
			
		

> Robo410 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Virtually everything in my cupboard has weight listed in pounds and ounces as well as grams, or volume in quarts, gallons etc as well as liters.  If you need to see produce and meat prices listed by pound _and_ kilogram insist on the information before paying and get your like-minded brethren to do likewise.  Before too long the increased number of checkout-clerks necessary to maintain the corporately decreed number of customers per line will cost far more than just displaying the price in both units.

I don't ask this sarcastically.  Once you get the stuff home from the grocery store, what is stopping you from cooking or baking in metric units?


----------



## Alix (Jul 10, 2007)

I had never considered the cost of converting to metric. The road signs alone would likely be prohibitive. 

Weird question for you all in the US. Don't your speedometers read in km/hr as well as m/hr? I know any cars built in the US and shipped here have it, so I just assumed it was in both for you too. Is that the case or no?


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't ask this sarcastically.  Once you get the stuff home from the grocery store, what is stopping you from cooking or baking in metric units?[/quote]

Nothing, only recipes that are in ounces etc. And when it comes to volume, it is nearly impossible to convert!
It is not a real problem, since I don't really measure anything when I cook. I have enough experience so I don't have to.
Baking though is a totally different story.
You could probably say it's easy for me to find metric much easier, that's what I used most of my life.
That is true, on the other hand it IS much easier! All you have to remember is 10 and its multiplies!
1 mm x 10= 1 cm x 10 = 1 dm x 10 = 1 m

1 gr x 10 = 1 dkg x 100 = 1 kg


----------



## Alix (Jul 10, 2007)

Mitmondol, I'm confused. Do you use the metric system or not? And forgive me, but as someone who uses both in the kitchen daily, I am not understanding your difficulty. Is it that things are not marked in both when you buy them? or is it your own measuring tools that don't have both? I find the conversions simple, but as I said I have used them all my life. And I'm not a slave to it, I know that a pound of meat is roughly 500g so I calculate that roughly when I'm purchasing.


----------



## GB (Jul 10, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> [Weird question for you all in the US. Don't your speedometers read in km/hr as well as m/hr? I know any cars built in the US and shipped here have it, so I just assumed it was in both for you too. Is that the case or no?


Yes our cars have both markings as well.


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm not talking about having much difficulties personally.
I'm only trying to say that metric is a lot simpler, easier. 
In baking a lb roughly 1/2 kg won't cut it though..
It's tru , after many years I still don't "feel" ounces etc. If you tell me 15 dkg butter, I know exactly what amount you mean. If you tell me 1 lb 4 oz of flour, I have to figure it out.
As I said, it's not a problem when I cook because I don't really need measurements. Not a problem when I shop, I can judge how much I need of something without measurements, metric or othetwise.
All I was trying to say, metric makes a lot morte sence. I have no problems


----------



## Alix (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah thanks for the clarification mitmondol. I understand now. I think for you, metric is what you think in so it is easier to use. For many here, imperial is what they think in so trying to figure out dkg would melt their synapses.  

I agree that you can be more precise when using metric. I don't agree that most baking requires it though. You can do just fine with a recipe calling for 250 g and you using 8 oz of something.

GB, thanks for the answer to the car bit.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 10, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Yes our cars have both markings as well.


 None the less, if you change 55 MPH signs to 88 KPH you'll get morons going 140 MPH and claiming to be under the speed limit.

I don't object to changing the highway signs, but showing both seems preferable to solely metric.


----------



## Alix (Jul 10, 2007)

> I don't object to changing the highway signs, but showing both seems preferable to solely metric.


 
I don't understand this comment skilletlicker. If a changeover happened then no one could claim ignorance. Even if they did, I suspect in the US, as in Canada ignorance of the law is not an excuse for breaking it. 

And no matter what, going 140 km/hour would be WAY over any posted speed limit.(Unless you are on the Autobahn) I can't even imagine a car that would do 140 m/hour without being on the racing circuit.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2007)

I have one but I don't race it.  I've never driven it that fast but would if I knew I wasn't going to get arrested!


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 10, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> I don't understand this comment skilletlicker. If a changeover happened then no one could claim ignorance. Even if they did, I suspect in the US, as in Canada ignorance of the law is not an excuse for breaking it.
> 
> And no matter what, going 140 km/hour would be WAY over any posted speed limit.(Unless you are on the Autobahn) I can't even imagine a car that would do 140 m/hour without being on the racing circuit.


Maybe you missed the wink.  I didn't claim it would excuse the act; only that some dummy would say it.  I would still prefer to see both for a while but it isn't a huge deal to me.

By the way, almost 40 years ago I did 135 across Alligator Alley in souped up GTO.


----------



## Alix (Jul 10, 2007)

Did miss the wink...oops.  

And you did 135??? Naughty boy!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 10, 2007)

IMHO, it would cost companies and consumers way to much to convert. There are millions of things that are based on measurements. Look under the tongue of your sneaker...there's like 5 diffrent sizes. And I wouldn't be a 30" inseam anymore, I'd be some sorta centimeters???

In construction, they only use US measurements. I'd hate to have the first house built after the swap.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 10, 2007)

135 mph is pretty quick, skill. you need a lot of straightaway just to be able to get up to that speed.

i buy my skates and wheels in metric sizes, and some of my ski equipment too. for instance, my skate boot is 28 cm, and my wheels are 88mm. my skis are 195 cm. it's not hard once you get used to it.

it's ridiculous for anyone to have a problem with a base 10 system. think of how our money works.

i say we make all of our numbering systems in hexadecimal. then you'd better not go any faster than 4F in a 41 mph zone.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 10, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> 135 mph is pretty quick, skill. you need a lot of straightaway just to be able to get up to that speed.


 At the time Alligator Alley was a narrow two lane highway running straight as an arrow through the Everglades between Fort Lauderdale and Naples Florida. Basically a 75 mile (120km) drag strip.


----------



## cara (Jul 10, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> And no matter what, going 140 km/hour would be WAY over any posted speed limit.*(Unless you are on the Autobahn)* I can't even imagine a car that would do 140 m/hour without being on the racing circuit.



it's a bit off topic, but happened last sunday...

we were on our way back home on the A2 with about 180km/h (about 112mph) when from the back a porsche came "flying".. with all his lights in the front he made Frank change the lane... it was obviously an american porsche, you could see at the signs.. don't know from were, for that it was much too fast.. We guessed about 250-280km/h (155-174mph)... speeding right into the road works area with a speed limit (YES! We have speed limits here!) of 80km/h (50mph)... lucky driver, no controlling there, but I know some americans who got speeding tickets and wondered why...  

okay, back to topic..
I don't know anything else than metric... your US system is a riddle to me, I will never understand... I look it up in a book our in the net...


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 10, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i say we make all of our numbering systems in hexadecimal. then you'd better not go any faster than 4F in a 41 mph zone.


 
79 MPH or 79KPH?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2007)

cara said:
			
		

> .... your US system is a riddle to me, I will never understand...


 
It is because it makes absolutelly no sence, none what so ever.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I'm late to this thread due to having to actually work at work. Blech!!

Yes Alix, it IS wierd that only 3 countries in the world don't use the metric system













I'd have thought the US would have converted WAY more countries over to our system by now!!  *ducks for cover*

John


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 10, 2007)

Bad enough that kilocycles became kiloherz and centigrade became celsius.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 10, 2007)

mph, justplainbill 

i've gone 79 mph in a 65 mph zone, but as soon as i hit 80, i got nabbed.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 10, 2007)

cara said:
			
		

> it's a bit off topic, but happened last sunday...
> speeding right into the road works area with a speed limit (YES! We have speed limits here!) of 80km/h (50mph)... lucky driver, no controlling there, but I know some americans who got speeding tickets and wondered why...
> ...


 
Are the areas on the autbahns approaching the entrances to the autobahn stilll 100KPH? (Must be good for the bremsen & riefen industrie) Guess you must have been in the left lane when that Porsche snuck up behind you .


----------



## cara (Jul 10, 2007)

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Are the areas on the autbahns approaching the entrances to the autobahn stilll 100KPH? (Must be good for the bremsen & riefen industrie) Guess you must have been in the left lane when that Porche snuck up behind you .



the left lane is our usual travel lane... especially on the A2 I call it "Frank's 2nd home"  

not at all entrances it's 100kph, but at some.. usually the limits are because of high accident-rates (around Hannover it's 120kph), road works (60 or 80)
or bad road conditions..


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 10, 2007)

cara said:
			
		

> the left lane is our usual travel lane... especially on the A2 I call it "Frank's 2nd home"
> 
> not at all entrances it's 100kph, but at some.. usually the limits are because of high accident-rates (around Hannover it's 120kph), road works (60 or 80)
> or bad road conditions..


 
Even 25 years ago 185KPH was considered a bit slow for the left lane. Off course going under the rear of a disabled truck even at 100 kph means the polizei will need a big Miele to clean you off the road

Tchuss- Helmele


----------

